# All night in the crate myth



## Vizslaz (Nov 14, 2020)

I’ve come to the conclusion that Vizslas are too smart to be crated like other dogs in the evening.
We tried to follow all of the rules. Not happening. We were up 3-4 times a night. It was rough. We finally realized that our sweet 4mth old was too smart. She needed and would get her snuggles one way or the other. Our routine now is to put her to bed in her crate at 10ish. Wake up when she whines at around 1am, take her to the bathroom outside, put her into bed with one of our kids and she sleeps straight through to 7ish am. It’s awesome. We’re all happier.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Whatever works.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Mine just does this all night long. No issues whatsoever...









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vizslaz (Nov 14, 2020)

I’m envious-lol


----------



## Vizslaz (Nov 14, 2020)

At what age did yours start to sleep through the night. We’re at 4mths right now so I’m hoping you say 4.5mths-ha


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Vizslaz said:


> At what age did yours start to sleep through the night. We’re at 4mths right now so I’m hoping you say 4.5mths-ha


He was right around 5 months* Kody took to everything very well I.E kenneling/ crating , going outside to potty or letting us know he needs to go. One of the Best trained dogs I've owned! I want a Brother but BAE says absolutely NOT. I WILL randomly show up with another and she will love him too!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vizslaz (Nov 14, 2020)

This is our first Vizsla and we feel lucky too. Bathroom breaks are good, learning behaviours well and we’re pretty good with 1 wake up a night. Here’s to hoping she sleeps from a to b in 1mths time.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Just make sure no water within an hr. Of bed time*

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vizslaz (Nov 14, 2020)

Got it! Thanks.


----------



## Jonesythewonderpup (Oct 31, 2020)

I would love to ask a question jumping onto this thread... we have the same issue - our Jonesy (5.5 months) is too smart too. For better or worse, we have never made him sleep in a crate. He just was heartbroken the first night when we locked him in his crate and all went upstairs, and we have most certainly created a (very sweet) monster. Our problem with him being too smart is that he really has decided her prefers my husband and I's bed over the kids' beds, so he repeatedly gets out and comes into our room. When he was tiny and sweet it was okay, obviously, but now we are having problems getting good sleep - he is on the big side for Vizslas and will probably be over 60 pounds in a few months. He takes up the whole bed and steals our covers, plus (sorry if TMI!) intimacy is kinda gone too, with a giant puppy in our bed. We need to transition him to something else. Any advice for backtracking and trying to get him to sleep in a dog bed or a crate in our room?


----------



## Vizslaz (Nov 14, 2020)

I’m interested to see if anyone has pulled this off. My read, Vizslas were bred to be in bed


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Bende most of the time is a bed sleeper, Miksa most of the time a crate sleeper. Sometimes they switch, sometimes both decide to be off bed and sometimes both in the bed. Sometimes i just leave both of them in their day time crates for the night and they are not even in the bedroom. Switching it up helps them being more versatile in my view.


----------



## God of Thunder (Oct 18, 2020)

I think we got lucky with our boy! He's 17 weeks and after a few days he settled really well in his crate at night which is downstairs in the kitchen. He cried for about 3 days then he was fine after that but did have a few toilet accidents. We've worked out that as long as we get him up around 6:30-6:45 he will sleep through with no accidents at all now. We have never let him upstairs so he doesn't even know it exists 😂


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Jonesythewonderpup said:


> I would love to ask a question jumping onto this thread... we have the same issue - our Jonesy (5.5 months) is too smart too. For better or worse, we have never made him sleep in a crate. He just was heartbroken the first night when we locked him in his crate and all went upstairs, and we have most certainly created a (very sweet) monster. Our problem with him being too smart is that he really has decided her prefers my husband and I's bed over the kids' beds, so he repeatedly gets out and comes into our room. When he was tiny and sweet it was okay, obviously, but now we are having problems getting good sleep - he is on the big side for Vizslas and will probably be over 60 pounds in a few months. He takes up the whole bed and steals our covers, plus (sorry if TMI!) intimacy is kinda gone too, with a giant puppy in our bed. We need to transition him to something else. Any advice for backtracking and trying to get him to sleep in a dog bed or a crate in our room?


As of yesterday, I crate training a 1 1/2 year old, guessing around 75 lb GSP. 
So far it looks like string cheese cut into small pieces is his favorite. So I'm using this for crate training. I throw a few pieces in the back of the crate, so we don't have a wrestling match to get him in. Then periodically throw pieces through the front door. He's not yet a happy camper, but its going well. The only time he will get his favorite treat, will be inside the crate.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

We started crate training our puppy when we brought home. He was 8 weeks old at the time. The breeder gave us a small blanket that his mother had slept on. We put the crate in our bedroom, laid his mother's blanket on top of his bedding and slid a microwavable heating pad under blanket. He took to his crate right away. He is 11 weeks old now and typically sleeps until 7:00 - 7:30.


----------

